# AES/RES Entomology Exhibition 2006



## ellroy (Dec 16, 2005)

[SIZE=12pt]AES/RES Entomology Exhibition 2006 [/SIZE]

Saturday 8th April 2006 @ York Racecourse.

This is the first joint invertebrate fair to be held in the north UK by the AES and RES and they promise something of interest for anyone with a fascination of invertebrates.

Theres bound to be plenty of display and trade stands including a range of exotic insects.....mantids too!!

Please let me know if you are likely to attend or would like to reserve a stand so we can get an idea of numbers. York racecourse is a great venue and they are hoping this is gonna be a BIG day!

Thanks

Alan


----------



## ellroy (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi,

didn't get much feedback when I orginally posted but maybe now its 2006 people might be making plans.....

Anyone think they will be selling or exhibiting?

Alan


----------



## Rib (Jan 13, 2006)

well i'll definately be showing up to look around!


----------



## Ian (Jan 13, 2006)

Id love to...wonna change the venue?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jan 13, 2006)

I may just go to that, but it's very close to my exams :x

Well, if I can, then I'll try head there.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## ellroy (Feb 18, 2006)

This link gives directions to the venue if anyone is interested. Lots of the popular suppliers have already booked trading space so looks like its gonna be good.

http://www.yorkracecourse.co.uk/directions.asp

Cheers

Alan


----------



## ellroy (Mar 18, 2006)

Not long now, sounds like they've got loads of good stands lined up.....should be a busy day!

I have to get up at 5am to get there and help set up so it better be good!!

Alan


----------

